# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Singapore Airshow 2010 Flying Display

## hwchoy

went to SA2010 to try plane shooting, rented a 7D with 300/2.8L IS. The AI Servo is a dream, and the lens is phenomenally sharp, I am being poisoned  :Shocked: 

all shots are taken in AI Servo, Tv mode (1/400-1/1600s), hand held.










couple more hot-ass

----------


## Wackytpt

I love the shots!!!!!!

Choy time to buy new lens =p

----------


## hwchoy

frankly if you have the right lens, shooting planes is a breeze compared to fishes  :Wink:

----------


## wynx

It is hard not to get poisoned by see your 'evil' poisonous shots..all so crisp and clear... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

a couple more F-111 pix.

----------


## hwchoy

a giant surprise visit from, B-52H Stratofortress from the 2nd Bomb Wing.

----------


## silane

hwchoy,

Which AF mode did you use?

----------


## hwchoy

Dilwyn, AI Servo. it is rather good on the 7D.

----------


## silane

oh, what I meant was which AF Area Selection mode did you use? 19-point AF auto selection? A 7D introduction video on youtube shows that it is able to track a moving object with 19 points, I think it is very cool. 

Have you try the 300/2.8 for bird in flight?

----------


## hwchoy

yes the 19-point zone AF. it and the 300/2.8 also managed to lock onto birds flying away from me. caught one crow and one sparrow, its amazing how it managed to lock and achieve AF.

----------


## hwchoy

a couple more pix before I get stuck in BSB for the next few days.


last show of the F-111, igniting the fuel…





hot korean ***…

----------


## hwchoy

> Have you try the 300/2.8 for bird in flight?




here's a flying crow that was about 20m away, it was just a snap and shoot affair *click pix to see full res*

----------


## genes

The camera and lens are just equipements.... what i want to say is... AMAZING SKILLS UNCLE CHOY!!!  :Shocked:  More pics please!

----------


## hwchoy

believe me, if you can do fish, you can do this  :Wink:

----------


## silane

> here's a flying crow that was about 20m away, it was just a snap and shoot affair *click pix to see full res*


oh, sound "simple" to shoot such a pic. Is the pic cropped? You are tempting me to get the len.

----------


## genes

There is a shot of a man disguised as Star Scream in ST today. Did you get a shot of him flying as well?  :Grin:  

I think your flying shots are much better then those in the papers.

----------


## Wackytpt

Silane,

Go got the lens =p

----------


## hwchoy

> oh, sound "simple" to shoot such a pic. Is the pic cropped? You are tempting me to get the len.




yes many are cropped, however the 7D has so many pixels to spare and I am using master copies of 3000×2000. so you can go as far as 25% crop (i.e. keeping only ¼ of the frame) and still suffer no resizing loss.

----------


## silane

> Silane,
> 
> Go got the lens =p


Thinking but, I must learn how to take pics of those cannot move, then to those can walk, then, those can shrimp, then those can fly.  :Very Happy: 




> yes many are cropped, however the 7D has so many pixels to spare and I am using master copies of 3000×2000. so you can go as far as 25% crop (i.e. keeping only ¼ of the frame) and still suffer no resizing loss.


Did you use raw? Does the jpeg format and raw make a different to the eyes? I cant see the different, I guess my eyes are not trained.

----------


## genes

Is there suppose to be a difference in raw and jpeg? I thought raw just opens up alot of tools for you to edit the photos.

----------


## hwchoy

yes I only shoot in RAW. raw and jpeg does not differ in quality. raw is an simply uninterpreted data from the sensors without the final processing parameters. this is the reason you have more "editing options" than jpeg.

----------


## hwchoy

> oh, sound "simple" to shoot such a pic. Is the pic cropped? You are tempting me to get the len.



this lens is about $6K I think.

----------


## silane

oh... then I would reconsider for that price to get a EOS-1D Mark IV, owning a FF is alway my dream.

----------


## Blue Whale

So choy, got kena sun-burn? hee hee...
Did you get any airshow stuffs back? E.g. a chopper pin, hat, etc.
I don't see joint strike fighter picts in the post.

----------


## hwchoy

yes kena burn of course, I went on three of the days. but I turn black instead of red.
I went to primarily shoot the flying display, and did a cursory walk around of the show, checking out some of the new STE systems. did not shoot any of the static displays (including the JSF) they are not photo-worthy subjects due to the surroundings and also the protective coverings.

----------


## barmby

Thanks for sharing ! Great pictures. Genes time to move on ....

----------


## Blue Whale

So kelian (poor choy). Just make sure you don't peel it, bathe that time should come off by itself by now. Bear with it first.

Lockheed production per year for F-35 Joint Strike Fighter is between 20-30 only. This year I saw no raptor so did not go.  :Grin:  This one should state-of-the-art. I heard next generation fighters most likely will push pass 7G and most likely without pilots. Let's wait and see, maybe we will have clone war in the end or remote controlled ones.

Your shots are actually quite fast. I ever saw fighter planes come right up dead ahead, too fast to take quick shots. 
Next one is in 2012. ^o^ Dunno if you will still stick to your current camera by then or not..hee.

----------

